# FreeNAS and internet sharing



## mfaridi (Sep 30, 2009)

I install FreeNAS 0.7RC1  , on old computer and run with it services like samba
my system has three lan card and I want run NAT or internet sharing , with FreeNAS 
Can I do this ?
I think FreeNAS use IPFW.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 30, 2009)

Why not install freebsd? You already have some experience with it.


----------



## mfaridi (Sep 30, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Why not install freebsd? You already have some experience with it.



thanks
but I want now can I do this with FreeNAS ?
how I can do this ?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 30, 2009)

I'm sure it can be done, I just never used FreeNAS.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 30, 2009)

Mostafa, have you read the Sticky about FreeNAS and such?

*FreeNAS != FreeBSD*

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=7290


----------



## mfaridi (Sep 30, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Mostafa, have you read the Sticky about FreeNAS and such?
> 
> *FreeNAS != FreeBSD*
> 
> http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=7290



Yes I know , but I think FreeNAS use IPFW and when it install on hard disk it use minimum space , so I think I must install many packages


----------



## SirDice (Sep 30, 2009)

If you just want to run internet sharing IPFW should do. I have no idea if samba gets installed though. But a NAS is pretty useless without some sort of file sharing capabilities. So I'm quite sure it'll be easy to install samba too


----------

